# Westin Heavenly Bed On-sale [merged]



## DavidnRobin (Jul 29, 2013)

25% off at Nordstrom until Aug 4th
must order by phone or at select stores
I just ordered a Cal King w/ low-profile foundation ($1346+tax+$99 shipping - includes old mattress removal) - 2-4 weeks to deliver

cant' wait...


----------



## slum808 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nordstrom just saved me $1346! They will not ship to Hawaii.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 29, 2013)

David, can you provide a link to info on the sale, please? I can't find anything on their website, and unfortunately, there's no Nordstrom close to home for us.

Whoops! Nevermind...just found it. http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/westin-heavenly-bed-ordering-the-heavenly-bed?origin=leftnav


----------



## RnU (Jul 29, 2013)

Maybe I'm odd, but I like my bed at home to be different (better:ignore than the one I sleep on during my vacation.


----------



## siesta (Jul 29, 2013)

RnU said:


> Maybe I'm odd, but I like my bed at home to be different (better:ignore than the one I sleep on during my vacation.


I concur  

10 characters


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 29, 2013)

Our Nordstroms in Indianapolis is not listed. Will they still haul away your old bed if order is online?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 29, 2013)

Carolyn said:


> Our Nordstroms in Indianapolis is not listed. Will they still haul away your old bed if order is online?



Yes - you can order on-line (I did) and they will take old mattress.

As to those that prefer to sleep on a different (better?) mattress at home than on vacation - more power to you.  This post was intended for those interested in a Heavenly mattress - as they only go on sale about once per year (I missed last year).  This Heavenly mattress (at $1445 with shipping) is ~1/3 the cost of the high-end mattress I am going to get rid of.

I know 4 people/couples who bought Heavenly mattresses after sleeping on them after staying in our TSs because they liked them so much - totally unsolicted.  My mother included - and she didn't even tell me she had gotten one until it came up in conversation last night (she even paid full-price which is unheard of...) - and she texted me this morning about the Nordstrom sale.  Most importantly - she is finally texting...

They all still love their Heavenly mattresses.  I know some Tuggers who feel the same way, and have only heard accolades about these mattresses from all that own one for home use.

My high-end mattress is just too soft (making my back ache in morning...) and have been wanting to replace for a while.  My back never hurts when I am on vacation - could be the mattress - or could be the rum...  I will get to find out in a few weeks...


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 29, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Yes - you can order on-line (I did) and they will take old mattress.
> 
> As to those that prefer to sleep on a different (better?) mattress at home than on vacation - more power to you.  This post were for those interested in a Heavenly mattress - as they only go on sale about once per year (I missed last year).  This Heavenly mattress (at $1445 with shipping) is ~1/3 the cost of the high-end mattress I am going to get rid of.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this information David! Are you buying all the different bedding that makes up this bed or just using your own? I would love to feel like I am on vacation every day


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 29, 2013)

Carolyn said:


> Thanks for this information David! Are you buying all the different bedding that makes up this bed or just using your own? I would love to feel like I am on vacation every day



We use our own sheets and bedding - they are are better than ones supplied at Westins.

As mentioned - we bring our own high-quality fitted sheet (KS non-Cal) with us when staying at our TSs.  Unfortunately, during our last stay at WSJ - a Housekeeping person had a black pen leak in her pocket and it got on our sheet (as well as the comforter).  They tried to clean it off, but no use.  So... now we have a spotted KS fitted sheet.  Needless to say - Robin was very unhappy, but it was an accident. Knowing her - she is going to buy a new one.


----------



## luv_maui (Jul 29, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> We use our own sheets and bedding - they are are better than ones supplied at Westins.
> 
> As mentioned - we bring our own high-quality fitted sheet (KS non-Cal) with us when staying at our TSs.  Unfortunately, during our last stay at WSJ - a Housekeeping person had a black pen leak in her pocket and it got on our sheet (as well as the comforter).  They tried to clean it off, but no use.  So... now we have a spotted KS fitted sheet.  Needless to say - Robin was very unhappy, but it was an accident. Knowing her - she is going to buy a new one.



What kind/brand of bedding to you bring?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 29, 2013)

luv_maui said:


> What kind/brand of bedding to you bring?



We (Robin...) bought a single KS fitted sheet to bring to the TSs (we have a Cal King at home).  I do not know what type - but smooth as silk and does not bunch or get those small cotton-balls on it (a pet-peeve of ours).  She bought it cheap at a close-out sale at a bedding outfit (I think Strouds in San Mateo, CA - but think they went out of business).  It now has an ink spot because we forgot to remove it for Tidy-day like we normally do since we do not want them to take it.  Originally we thought that HouseKeeping took by mistake, but they took because HouseKepping got ink on it and tried to clean.  So, if you do bring one - make sure to remove during Tidy day.


----------



## kwindham (Jul 29, 2013)

I love the Heavenly beds!


----------



## Westin5Star (Jul 29, 2013)

About 5 years ago we bought Heavenly beds for our whole house.  They have been great.  I wish that Nordstroms would ship to Roatan so I could get some for my new pad.


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 29, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> About 5 years ago we bought Heavenly beds for our whole house.  They have been great.  I wish that Nordstroms would ship to Roatan so I could get some for my new pad.


You can put them in a container and ship it there?


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 29, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> You can put them in a container and ship it there?



Too bad Southwest doesn't fly there since they offer two free bags. I assume W5* can't simply squeeze the mattress into the overhead like other travelers?


----------



## Westin5Star (Jul 30, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> You can put them in a container and ship it there?



Yes.  Actually I already have a shipping company out of Houston.  I will send all of my packages (Amazon or other etailers) there and then they bring it to my doorstep in Roatan.  Their prices are very reasonable and they are both dependable and reliable.  For large items such as mattresses, I actually plan to send a one time container from Houston to Roatan loaded with furniture, decor, and other larger personal items.

I am not positive but I believe we will be purchasing the Heavenly mattresses at that time.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks a million!!!


----------



## brigechols (Jul 30, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> 25% off at Nordstrom until Aug 4th
> must order by phone or at select stores
> I just ordered a Cal King w/ low-profile foundation ($1346+tax+$99 shipping - includes old mattress removal) - 2-4 weeks to deliver
> 
> cant' wait...



Thanks. I was quoted a 3-6 week delivery window.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 30, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> I am not positive but I believe we will be purchasing the Heavenly mattresses at that time.



I sure hope you get them before our visit in summer 2015...
{2 years and counting...}


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 30, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> I sure hope you get them before our visit in summer 2015...
> {2 years and counting...}



Don't forget your sheets! (And be sure to tip the housekeeping staff)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 30, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Don't forget your sheets! (And be sure to tip the housekeeping staff)



We will have our fitted ink-stained sheet as we will try and make it adjacent to WSJ... unless W5* gets Cal King mattresses - then we will just have to suffer through 

maybe that is why housekeeping got ink on the sheet? - lack of adequate tip...
{actually she looked terrified when she returned it - like she was going to get fired - so I told her that we were not concerned.  she had a pen in her pocket that leaked and had ink all over her white uniform}

I wouldnt be surprised if the ink-stained sheet disappeared and a new one appeared - Robin is not happy about the ink-stain


----------



## Westin5Star (Jul 30, 2013)

David,

If you promise to visit then I will make sure to buy Heavenly mattresses for our new pad in Roatan.  I have owed you a drink (and now dinner) for too many years.  If I could coax you to Roatan with a mattress to pay off my debt then its a done deal.  

Honestly, the construction has already had a delay due to the materials because of the tax situation.  I am hoping that it is resolved soon as I hope to be visiting / living in our new place in the summer of 2014.  

There is no swim up bar at the Beach Club pools at Pristine Bay but the staff will bring you drinks while you are in the pool.  Since it is private, they will even bring you glass (I prefer to drink beer out of a bottle unless I am in a nice restaurant).

Summer 2015 it is!!!


----------



## Westin5Star (Jul 30, 2013)

Ken- you need to make plans to visit us in Roatan as well!  What are your upcoming travel plans?

We are at WKORV August 17-29, SVR October 11-20, WSJ November 1-9, HRA February 22- March 1; we will likely rent Ship Channel Cay on one side of that week.  We have kept the rest of our travel dates open to run to Roatan to check on construction when necessary.


----------



## psfcfa (Jul 31, 2013)

What a great tip!  Just ordered the King set this morning, and will have it in 2-4 weeks!  It replaces a 12 year-old Four Seasons bed...which was also terrific, but definitely pricier.  The sales agent said that Nordstrom will refund it less 15% anytime in next 10 years if I'm not happy.  THAT makes me happy!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 31, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> Ken- you need to make plans to visit us in Roatan as well!  What are your upcoming travel plans?
> 
> We are at WKORV August 17-29, SVR October 11-20, WSJ November 1-9, HRA February 22- March 1; we will likely rent Ship Channel Cay on one side of that week.  We have kept the rest of our travel dates open to run to Roatan to check on construction when necessary.



Will do! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 31, 2013)

*Buying Westin Heavenly bed from Nordstrom's vs. the online Westin store*

As discussed in an earlier thread, this bed is on sale at Nordstroms and just found out it is on sale for the same price at the Westin online store:

http://www.westin-hotelsathome.com/productGroup.aspx?mattress-box-spring

When ordering thru Westin, I don't have to pay any sales tax (7%). However the $99 delivery charge doesn't include hauling away the old bed. Apparently some delivery companies may do this, but charge you for it (not sure how much).  There are no returns thru the Westin store. Does anyone know Nordstrom's policy?

If there is a warranty issue does anyone know who you contact? I guess at this point I would rather deal with Nordstroms if there is a problem. Thoughts?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 31, 2013)

Nordstrom has excellent customer service - a previous poster said the salesperson claimed a 85% return if not satisfied (not sure if that is true - or what the fine print is).  
The bed comes with a 10 year warranty (again, do not know fine print).

They called me this morning about my order (2-4 weeks) - I didn't think about asking them about their warranty.  Nordstrom has a very liberal return policy - just not sure if it applies to mattresses.  If you find out more details - let us know.  This has to be ordered via phone or thru a participating store (not on-line) when buying thru Nordstrom - so you can ask about warranty then.

In Calif - paying sales tax from items outside CA is becoming common due to changes in law.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 31, 2013)

I asked Nordstrom about the return policy on this mattress yesterday. They said it can be returned, but there is a 15% re-stocking fee. 

So if you tried it and didn't like it you'd have to pay the $99 for shipping the mattress to you and 15% to return it. I think they told me there is no return shipping fee? 

Nordstrom is more than fair about returns. DH is extremely picky about mattresses so I always check on the return policy.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Jul 31, 2013)

Not sure if this is the same bed, but I have one of these (bought in 2006) and about 2 years in it started sagging visibly in the middle and I am not a heavy person.

I got the deal off a deal website at the time for 40% off for the set, with free delivery, and the sagging was enough to annoy me but not enough for the warranty to kick in.

See this thread in the Wiki under "CON":  http://slickdeals.net/f/4525846-W-Hotels-W-Bed-40-Off-Coupon-Code

If you google you will see others have had this problem.  We spent way too much on it to replace since it's technically still sleepable, but my brother & sis in law threw away their mattress after 2 years b/c they just couldn't sleep at all with the sagging.  YMMV.


----------



## okwiater (Aug 1, 2013)

Not really Westin-bed related, but since we are talking mattress return policies, we've always purchased mattresses from Costco. Free delivery and if you don't like it, they come pick it back up for free and don't charge any restocking fee. We tried out two mattresses for a couple months apiece before finding the one we liked -- no hassle whatsoever.


----------



## Quimby4 (Aug 1, 2013)

okwiater said:


> Not really Westin-bed related, but since we are talking mattress return policies, we've always purchased mattresses from Costco. Free delivery and if you don't like it, they come pick it back up for free and don't charge any restocking fee. We tried out two mattresses for a couple months apiece before finding the one we liked -- no hassle whatsoever.



I've always wondered about Costco's return policy for mattress...Thx!


----------



## psfcfa (Aug 1, 2013)

According to my Nordstrom salesperson, the purchase price of the bed is 85% refundable within 10 years if you're not happy.  I asked if it's in writing, and was told it will come as a separate document with the manufacturer's warranty.  Had to call again last night on a separate matter, and reconfirmed with yet another Nordstrom Westin bed specialist...and, yes, that is correct.  If that's what Nordstrom is promising it's good enough for me.  And that's why I did not buy it directly from Westin...


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 1, 2013)

lilpooh108 said:


> Not sure if this is the same bed, but I have one of these (bought in 2006) and about 2 years in it started sagging visibly in the middle and I am not a heavy person.
> 
> I got the deal off a deal website at the time for 40% off for the set, with free delivery, and the sagging was enough to annoy me but not enough for the warranty to kick in.
> 
> ...



lilpooh108,
But the link is for a "W" hotels bed, which is a different hotel than Westin. Did you purchase an actual Westin "Heavenly Bed"?  I don't think the Westin Heavenly beds ever show up on any discount sites or have discount codes.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2013)

psfcfa said:


> According to my Nordstrom salesperson, the purchase price of the bed is 85% refundable within 10 years if you're not happy.  I asked if it's in writing, and was told it will come as a separate document with the manufacturer's warranty.  Had to call again last night on a separate matter, and reconfirmed with yet another Nordstrom Westin bed specialist...and, yes, that is correct.  If that's what Nordstrom is promising it's good enough for me.  And that's why I did not buy it directly from Westin...



Wow...that's great! Any discussion of shipping charges?


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 1, 2013)

Carolyn said:


> Wow...that's great! Any discussion of shipping charges?



Shipping is $99
I don't think they charge for return shipping.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2013)

Just ordered our California King from Nordstroms!! David, please thank your mother for the "heads up"....better yet text her   Looks like Westin doesn't make their bedding in Cal King size. Any recommendations on bedding to go along with the Heavenly Bed in Cal King size? My husband is 6'8"....thus the longer bed. Thanks everybody for all your input. By the way, I was told you are not responsible for shipping charges if the bed has to go back.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rene McDaniel said:


> lilpooh108,
> But the link is for a "W" hotels bed, which is a different hotel than Westin. Did you purchase an actual Westin "Heavenly Bed"?  I don't think the Westin Heavenly beds ever show up on any discount sites or have discount codes.



I bought mine through the Starwood sales department for their hotel-grade Heavenly Bed (this is back in 2005) with an employee F&F discount code for 40% off.

You are correct that the link I gave was to a discussion on the W bed, but that's the closest discussion thread that I could find.  (I've read that the W hotel grade bed and the Westin heavenly hotel grade bed are the same (just branded differently).)  

My mattress was delivered locally by 1800Mattress.

Just a word of warning to anyone who cares.  I guess if you don't believe me, then don't.    If I had read about the problems, I would have just bought a same quality mattress from Costco.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 2, 2013)

The W and Westin mattresses are not the same (The W bed has a different top - this is true for the hotels as well) as I have stayed in both a few times - there was a thread about this on Starwood FlyerTalk a while back.
I missed the posts where people doubted you...  However, I know 2 couples (big/big, big/small) who have owned the Heavenly Bed for >4 years and still love them.  I guess I will get to find out myself, but just spent 2/3 less on the Westin mattress than my previous one that had issues from start.

I do not really believe that Nordstrom will take back mattress for 15% re-stocking fee (plus free pick-up) for up to 10 years even though they claim it.  Nice... if really true.
I realize Nordstrom has a liberal exchange policy, but that makes little sense on a few levels.  What is stop someone after owning for 9 years (or even less) - not to return it for just a 15% cost.  I can see ~2 years, but 10?!  More than meets the eye here... IMO.  Maybe like the tire-tread game that tire retailers do with their warrantees.

Anyway... I hope everyone that gets one is happy.  Glad my Mom caught this - I will have to text her and let her know  (actually I am going to call - I know she likes that better)


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 2, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Anyway... I hope everyone that gets one is happy.  Glad my Mom caught this - I will have to text her and let her know  (actually I am going to call - I know she likes that better)



Methinks Mom deserves to see sunset from the 6th fl OF WKORV... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 3, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Methinks Mom deserves to see sunset from the 6th fl OF WKORV...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Ken,  are you saying that if my family and I invited David's mom to stay on our 6th floor OFD later this month that I will not owe David drinks and dinner?  If I wasn't so looking forward to hanging out with David in Roatan I would be all over that deal.  

Seriously though, we have had our Heavenly mattresses for about 5 years now; purchased from Nordstrom.  They still seem like they did the day we bought them.  We do flip them every 6 months if that matters???  Our whole family is glad that we bought these mattresses.

I hope that all that buy them enjoy them as we have.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> We do flip them every 6 months if that matters???



You flip a pillow-top mattress???

"A 13-inch conforming pillow-top eliminates any need for flipping." - Nordstrom Web site

"No flipping!" - Larry Sanders


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 4, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> You flip a pillow-top mattress???



I don't flip my pillow-top mattress, but I do_ rotate_ it every now and then.  Head to feet, feet to head.   I'm sure that's what he means, and I'm not just saying that to suck up to him in order to score an invitation to Roatan.


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm sorry.  My family refers to it as flipping the mattresses from the pre pillow top days.  Lisa is correct in that we actually rotate them.  Since my wife and kids are not strong enough to do them, I get to help / do it.

OK Lisa now gets an invite to Roatan


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 4, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> OK Lisa now gets an invite to Roatan



Sweet!


----------



## KACTravels (Aug 4, 2013)

*What about the Heavenly Bed linens?*



Westin5Star said:


> ...
> 
> OK Lisa now gets an invite to Roatan



I just ordered a Cal King Heavenly Bed from Nordstrom!  Thanks for the tip!
I'm very tempted to get the whole experience and order the entire set of the linens (from Westin @Home) but with the sale the linens are more than the bed!  Has anyone ordered the entire set?  What do you think about it?  
(now I'm thinking of a way to get invited to Roatan)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 4, 2013)

KACTravels said:


> I just ordered a Cal King Heavenly Bed from Nordstrom!  Thanks for the tip!
> I'm very tempted to get the whole experience and order the entire set of the linens (from Westin @Home) but with the sale the linens are more than the bed!  Has anyone ordered the entire set?  What do you think about it?
> (now I'm thinking of a way to get invited to Roatan)



I think you can find better linens for less money - at least that is what Robin says (linens and bedding is her area) - something called Hotel Collection (from Macys) with 100% Egyptian cotton - 800 thread count - iirc - not cheap, but probably less than Westin collection (?)


----------



## KACTravels (Aug 4, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> I think you can find better linens for less money - at least that is what Robin says (linens and bedding is her area) - something called Hotel Collection (from Macys) with 100% Egyptian cotton - 800 thread count - iirc - not cheap, but probably less than Westin collection (?)



Thank David n Robin!


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 4, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> I'm sure that's what he means, and I'm not just saying that to suck up to him in order to score an invitation to Roatan.



Shameless. But well played.


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 4, 2013)

I haven't told David yet but I am going to make him bring his own sheets when he visits us in Roatan.

Don't tell Ken but I am making him bring the whole swim up bar!

All Lisa will have to do is flip / rotate the mattresses.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 5, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> All Lisa will have to do is flip / rotate the mattresses.



I already planned on doing flips on the bed, so this should work out perfectly!


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 5, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> Don't tell Ken but I am making him bring the whole swim up bar!



As long as I don't have to check the water onboard, we're good... 7UP and cherries, right? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 5, 2013)

btw - the Westin Heavenly Bed is made to have a foundation mattress underneath as well.  We got the low-profile one (5 1/2") to go with the new mattress as we have a platform-style bed frame.

have sheets - will travel...


----------



## spencersmama (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh man, I haven't had wifi or cell service for two weeks and totally missed the sale!  Can you ask your mom to text me next year when she notices the yearly Heavenly Bed sale?  (I ask as I text from a Heavenly Bed- love them!  )


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 16, 2013)

Received our Westin Heavenly mattress today - 18 days since ordered.
Looking forward to our 1st use...

btw - it states on mattress that a foundation does not need to be used.  We ordered the low profile foundation (5.5in), but have a platform bed-frame - so mattress sits pretty high (low profile foundation and mattress is ~18.5in).  I may remove foundation.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 16, 2013)

Mine was delivered on Monday. Purchased reasonably priced 1500 thread count sheets. Nirvana


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 16, 2013)

brigechols said:


> Mine was delivered on Monday. Purchased reasonably priced 1500 thread count sheets. Nirvana



I thought I got it pretty fast.  Interestingly, my mattress was manufactured on Aug7 (9 days ago) by Simmons Manufacturing in San Leandro CA (right across the SF Bay from us) - it has WESTIN - heavenly(r)bed stitched on the top of pillow-top pad - and sewn in patches on both sides that say WESTIN - heavenly(r)bed as well with Beautyrest - Simmons Hospitality below.


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 18, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Received our Westin Heavenly mattress today - 18 days since ordered.
> Looking forward to our 1st use...



XXX- What has this site come to?:rofl:

We use the low profile foundation on one of our Heavenly mattresses and we have had no issues.  I am not sure how it would work with no foundation but I'm sure you could try it with your "1st use"...


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 18, 2013)

Getting ours on Tuesday


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 19, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> We use the low profile foundation on one of our Heavenly mattresses and we have had no issues.  I am not sure how it would work with no foundation but I'm sure you could try it with your "1st use"...



Very happy with the mattress - 'firmer'...

The mattress has a tag that says it can be used without or with a foundation - I am tempted to remove the foundation (low-profile) because poor Robin has to jump up to get into bed (since we have a platform-type bed).


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice pics.  How about a ladder? 

I hope that you enjoy the new mattress!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 20, 2013)

We are going to get rid of the low profile foundation - I do not recall if we paid for these.  If so, I am going to see if Nordstrom will allow for return.  Otherwise - anyone in the SF Bay Area want 2 twin size (= Cal King) foundations?


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 21, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> We are going to get rid of the low profile foundation - I do not recall if we paid for these.  If so, I am going to see if Nordstrom will allow for return.  Otherwise - anyone in the SF Bay Area want 2 twin size (= Cal King) foundations?



I don't see anything on Nordstroms website but on the Westin Home website, CA King mattress only is $1295 and with low profile box is $1795:
http://www.westin-hotelsathome.com/productGroup.aspx?mattress-box-spring
We received our CA King low profile box and mattress today. Ours sits up pretty high too in our platform bed. Tom is 6'8" and I am 5'6" so we will most likely keep the box plus it's much easier to make the bed. OK...I'm going to bed now :whoopie:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 21, 2013)

Carolyn said:


> I don't see anything on Nordstroms website but on the Westin Home website, CA King mattress only is $1295 and with low profile box is $1795:
> http://www.westin-hotelsathome.com/productGroup.aspx?mattress-box-spring
> We received our CA King low profile box and mattress today. Ours sits up pretty high too in our platform bed. Tom is 6'8" and I am 5'6" so we will most likely keep the box plus it's much easier to make the bed. OK...I'm going to bed now :whoopie:



The sale is over - so mattress is back at regular price.
We are returning our low-profile foundations - makes the bed just too high, and based on mattress tag a foundation is not needed (my feet do not touch the ground when sitting on edge of the mattress). The cost of the foundations was ~$375 (I didn't realize this).  Nordstrom is taking care of it (very responsive) - and is going to send someone to pick-up.  There is a 15% return charge, but well worth it.

I agree - the bed will be a bit more difficult to make.


----------

